# Il Milan non molla Cerci. Galliani con Cairo a Forte dei Marmi.



## admin (19 Agosto 2014)

Il Milan non molla Alessio Cerci. Poco fa, Adriano Galliani è stato avvistato a Forte dei Marmi in compagnia di Urbano Cairo, Presidente del Torino. E' probabile che abbiano parlato dell'esterno, il preferito di Filippo Inzaghi per la fascia destra del Milan. 

La cifra chiesta da Cairo è sempre la stessa: 20 milioni di euro.

Di Marzio, nel frattempo, riporta che gli avvocati di Cerci sono al lavoro per cercare di risalire all'autore del tweet ("Accordo raggiunto con l'Atletico") comparso ieri sera sul profilo del giocatore granata.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan non molla Alessio Cerci. Poco fa, Adriano Galliani è stato avvistato a Forte dei Marmi in compagnia di Urbano Cairo, Presidente del Torino. E' probabile che abbiano parlato dell'esterno, il preferito di Filippo Inzaghi per la fascia destra del Milan.
> 
> La cifra chiesta da Cairo è sempre la stessa: 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di Marzio, nel frattempo, riporta che gli avvocati di Cerci sono al lavoro per cercare di risalire all'autore del tweet ("Accordo raggiunto con l'Atletico") comparso ieri sera sul profilo del giocatore granata.


Situazione strana. Molto strana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan non molla Alessio Cerci. Poco fa, Adriano Galliani è stato avvistato a Forte dei Marmi in compagnia di Urbano Cairo, Presidente del Torino. E' probabile che abbiano parlato dell'esterno, il preferito di Filippo Inzaghi per la fascia destra del Milan.
> 
> La cifra chiesta da Cairo è sempre la stessa: 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di Marzio, nel frattempo, riporta che gli avvocati di Cerci sono al lavoro per cercare di risalire all'autore del tweet ("Accordo raggiunto con l'Atletico") comparso ieri sera sul profilo del giocatore granata.



Sicuramente preferisco lui a Pandev ( e ci mancherebbe altro), bisogna vedere sempre alla fine di quanto è disponibile ad abbassare le richieste Cairo, se le richieste rimangono tali non lo prederemo mai, io comunque preferirei spendere per il centrocampo ma ho perso le speranze.


----------



## Milo (19 Agosto 2014)

io lo prenderei visto le alternative, ma purtroppo abbiamo bisogno di altri 3-4 giocatori, centrocampo e difesa facciamo pena...


----------



## Love (19 Agosto 2014)

alla fine sensazione mia si farà a 15 più nocerino e qualche altro giocatore...



Milo ha scritto:


> io lo prenderei visto le alternative, ma purtroppo abbiamo bisogno di altri 3-4 giocatori, centrocampo e difesa facciamo pena...



difesa non direi...abbiamo cmq un gran portiere e secondo me i 4 dietro non sono per niente male...sul centrocampo sono d'accordissimo...io cm detto in altri post passerei al 4-4-1-1...riducendo il numero di centrocampisti e aumentando la qualità con gli attaccanti che abbiamo in rosa

Cerci De Jong Cristante (Montolivo) Elsha

Menez

Balotelli

Non è poi cosi male...anzi...


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2014)

Cerci è assolutamente il massimo che possiamo permetterci. Quindi va preso e accettato senza nemmeno pensarci.


----------



## Milo (19 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> alla fine sensazione mia si farà a 15 più nocerino e qualche altro giocatore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meglio ancora (come detto ormai da molti) il 4-2-3-1, li centrocampo puoi anche non toccarlo.


----------



## vincent2009 (19 Agosto 2014)

Chissà cosa riuscirà ad inventarsi il pelatone


----------



## S T B (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci è assolutamente il massimo che possiamo permetterci. Quindi va preso e accettato senza nemmeno pensarci.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci è assolutamente il massimo che possiamo permetterci. Quindi va preso e accettato senza nemmeno pensarci.



si ma la priorità rimarrebbe quella del centrocampista. 
davanti se arriva cerci c'è abbondanza, a metà campo abbiamo le voragini. 

solito mercato fatto coi piedi, per non dire di peggio. 

pensano che "cerci" sia un nome che appaghi i tifosi.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> io lo prenderei visto le alternative, ma purtroppo abbiamo bisogno di altri 3-4 giocatori, centrocampo e difesa facciamo pena...



A me non fa impazzire (anche per il costo) sinceramente e non sono convinta che sia da grande squadra, però vista l'aternativa (pandev ) lo prenderei subito, come difesa non è male, centrocampo invece stato pietoso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *



Si svegliassero a fare una proposta buona e subito, al posto di aspettare sempre Settembre, io rimarrei comunque sorpresa se andasse all'Atletico non so perchè però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2014)

Ho la sensazione che alla fine arriverà, sono stranamente ottimista.


----------



## aleslash (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *


Eh si perche il Torino aspetta fino all'1 settembre, cosi non ha neanche il tempo di prendere un sostituto, ma va la


----------



## madeinitaly (19 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me alla fine di questa telenovela riusciamo a prenderlo sui 17-18 mln più bonus/contropartita. E non sarebbe affatto male Cerci nel Milan di adesso, anzi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *


Di sicuro la faccenda del tweet puzza, chi ci capisce qualcosa è bravo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *



A Di Marzio tendo a credere poco, dato che riporta tutte le news che gli passa il Gallo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio sull'incontro tra Galliani e Cairo: il Milan è sempre vigile su Cerci, non molla la presa e resta vigile. C'è tempi fino al 1 Settembre. Ma bisogna formulare l'offerta giusta. Il futuro di Cerci è sempre tra Atletico Madrid e Milan. *



*Laudisa: Nuovo incontro Galliani-Cairo passi avanti per Cerci al Milan.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Meglio ancora (come detto ormai da molti) il 4-2-3-1, li centrocampo puoi anche non toccarlo.



il 4-4-1-1 e il 4-2-3-1 essenzialmente sono la stessa cosa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: il Torino ha rifiutato 14M, bonus compresi, da parte dell'Atletico Madrid. Cifra ritenuta ancora troppo bassa. Ma adesso i rossoneri sembrano tornati in vantaggio per l'esterno granata, pronti a migliorare l'offerta degli spagnoli. O almeno è quello che spera il Toro. La pista potrebbe diventare calda negli ultimi giorni.*


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2014)

Cairo chiede 20, sapendo di sparare alto, a 18 te lo porta in spalla, a 15 più bonus se la volontà del giocatore è lasciare te lo molla. Pensare ovviamente di strapparlo a 10-12 è follemente ottimista.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Torino ha rifiutato 14M, bonus compresi, da parte dell'Atletico Madrid. Cifra ritenuta ancora troppo bassa. Ma adesso i rossoneri sembrano tornati in vantaggio per l'esterno granata, pronto a migliorare l'offerta degli spagnoli. O almeno è quello che spera il Toro. La pista potrebbe diventare calda negli ultimi giorni.*



14 milioni compresi bonus. 10 milioni più bonus. Questo vale, non 20 milioni.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 14 milioni compresi bonus. 10 milioni più bonus. Questo vale, non 20 milioni.



Se si guardano le cifre europee 20 mln sono leciti, siccome a volerlo è una squadra italiana (il Milan) la cifra è fuori logica, al massimo massimo ne vale una quindicina


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Torino ha rifiutato 14M, bonus compresi, da parte dell'Atletico Madrid. Cifra ritenuta ancora troppo bassa. Ma adesso i rossoneri sembrano tornati in vantaggio per l'esterno granata, pronti a migliorare l'offerta degli spagnoli. O almeno è quello che spera il Toro. La pista potrebbe diventare calda negli ultimi giorni.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> 14 milioni compresi bonus. 10 milioni più bonus. Questo vale, non 20 milioni.



O Cairo accetta l'offerta degli spagnoli, o la nostra che probabilmente alla fine includerà anche un giocatore come contropartita e con cash massimo di 10M. Non credo ci possano essere diverse soluzioni. Noi di sicuro non offriremo mai 15-17M tutti cash. E neppure con bonus.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> O Cairo accetta l'offerta degli spagnoli, o la nostra che probabilmente alla fine includerà anche un giocatore come contropartita e con cash massimo di 10M. Non credo ci possano essere diverse soluzioni. Noi di sicuro non offriremo mai 15-17M tutti cash. E neppure con bonus.



In questo senso la volontà del calciatore farà pendere l'ago della bilancia, Cerci credo preferisca rimanere in Italia e sicuramente il Milan come ingaggio gli garantirebbe qualcosina in più. 

Ma poi tra l'altro non sono cosi convinto che l'Atletico voglia cosi fortemente il calciatore, altrimenti l'avrebbe già preso


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Nuovo incontro Galliani-Cairo passi avanti per Cerci al Milan.*



*Secondo Sky l'Atletico Madrid ha offerto 14 milioni compresi di bonus per Cerci, offerta ritenuta insufficiente per il Torino.*


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky l'Atletico Madrid ha offerto 14 milioni compresi di bonus per Cerci, offerta ritenuta insufficiente per il Torino.*



Ed allora il Milan avrebbe voce in capitolo? Credo la nostra offerta sia lontana anni luce da ciò che Cairo chiede.

Comunque se rimane al Torino per me Cerci fa una stagione di gran lunga inferiore, con poca motivazione etc etc... il prossimo anno si potrebbe ritenere fortunato se glielo pagano 7-8 mln


----------



## Milo (19 Agosto 2014)

14 coi bonus più nocerino? io farei come ultima offerta questa.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky l'Atletico Madrid ha offerto 14 milioni compresi di bonus per Cerci, offerta ritenuta insufficiente per il Torino.*



Non vedo come noi potremmo offrire più di quella cifra. Mah, 'sto affare Cerci è molto strano e puzza un po'.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed allora il Milan avrebbe voce in capitolo? Credo la nostra offerta sia lontana anni luce da ciò che Cairo chiede.
> 
> Comunque se rimane al Torino per me Cerci fa una stagione di gran lunga inferiore, con poca motivazione etc etc... il prossimo anno si potrebbe ritenere fortunato se glielo pagano 7-8 mln


Sono d'accordo ormai è chiaro che voglia andare via, spero che alla fine vada via per il bene di tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vedo come noi potremmo offrire più di quella cifra. Mah, 'sto affare Cerci è molto strano e puzza un po'.



Se arriviamo a 10 è un miracolo, bisogna pure vedere quanti soldi "puliti" offre l'Atletico (intendo senza i bonus), certo che se penso che per Matri 12 milioni subito tirati fuori invece per Cerci offriamo noccioline mah.


----------



## Frikez (19 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Torino ha rifiutato 14M, bonus compresi, da parte dell'Atletico Madrid. Cifra ritenuta ancora troppo bassa. Ma adesso i rossoneri sembrano tornati in vantaggio per l'esterno granata, pronti a migliorare l'offerta degli spagnoli. O almeno è quello che spera il Toro. La pista potrebbe diventare calda negli ultimi giorni.*



Magari riuscissimo a prenderlo, tra l'altro il Toro davanti con Quagliarella, Larrondo, Barreto e Martinez dovrebbe essere a posto.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se arriviamo a 10 è un miracolo, bisogna pure vedere quanti soldi "puliti" offre l'Atletico (intendo senza i bonus), certo che se penso che per Matri 12 milioni subito tirati fuori invece per Cerci offriamo noccioline mah.



Avevamo appena venduto Boateng....


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan non molla Alessio Cerci. Poco fa, Adriano Galliani è stato avvistato a Forte dei Marmi in compagnia di Urbano Cairo, Presidente del Torino. E' probabile che abbiano parlato dell'esterno, il preferito di Filippo Inzaghi per la fascia destra del Milan.
> 
> La cifra chiesta da Cairo è sempre la stessa: 20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Di Marzio, nel frattempo, riporta che gli avvocati di Cerci sono al lavoro per cercare di risalire all'autore del tweet ("Accordo raggiunto con l'Atletico") comparso ieri sera sul profilo del giocatore granata.



In tutta questa storia di Cerci ci sono delle cose che non mi tornano. Tra queste una considerazione puramente tattica. Cerci quest'anno ha fatto la sua miglior annata facendo praticamente la seconda punta, con Immobile in posizione più avanzata. Al Milan verrebbe in teoria per fare il famoso esterno mancino a destra... ok, benissimo, lui a destra e El Shaarawy a sinistra, con Mario davanti. Ma è anche vero che si sente dire spesso che Mario lì da solo davanti non convince del tutto e che si trova meglio con una spalla... spero non sia il caso, ma non vorrei che l'eventuale arrivo di Cerci fosse il preludio alla cessione di El Shaarawy...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2014)

*Tweet di Carlo Laudisa sul sito della Gazzetta: Il Milan si avvicina a Cerci. Galliani ora offre 13 mln e Cairo vaglia di prendere in cambio dei giovani rossoneri.*


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Carlo Laudisa sul sito della Gazzetta: Il Milan si avvicina a Cerci. Galliani ora offre 13 mln e Cairo vaglia di prendere in cambio dei giovani rossoneri.*



Sono scettico, se il Milan non alza il tiro almeno a 15 mln non se ne fa niente, a quella cifra per me ultimi giorni si può chiudere


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Carlo Laudisa sul sito della Gazzetta: Il Milan si avvicina a Cerci. Galliani ora offre 13 mln e Cairo vaglia di prendere in cambio dei giovani rossoneri.*



Daje, Nocerino a titolo definitivo e si chiude


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Daje, Nocerino a titolo definitivo e si chiude



Difficile perchè Nocerino prende tanto di ingaggio per i canoni Torino, prenderlo in prestito quest'anno con gli introiti UEFA è stato fattibile, se il prossimo anno non fosse cosi difficile lo tengano, nel dubbio non credo lo vogliano a titolo definitivo se le sue richieste contrattuali non cambiano


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

Certo che si potrebbe chiudere anche un po' prima dell'ultimo giorno di mercato, per far allenare il giocatore con la squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la GdS il Milan è più vicino a Cerci, avendo alzato la sua offerta a 13 mln. La richiesta del Toro rimane ferma a 18, però sono in ballo anche dei giovani molto graditi alla squadra di Ventura, come Verdi (in comproprietà proprio con i granata) e Benedicic (ceduto in prestito al Leeds). Sul giocatore ci sarebbero ancora At.Madrid e Monaco, però gli spagnoli per motivi di FF non possono alzare la loro ultima offerta 12 mln + 3 di bonus e i monegaschi sono concentrati su Di Maria. Inzaghi preme moltissimi per il ragazzo ex Viola e Roma e Galliani e Cairo si riincontreranno per trovare una soluzione positiva all'affare.*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Carlo Laudisa sul sito della Gazzetta: Il Milan si avvicina a Cerci. Galliani ora offre 13 mln e Cairo vaglia di prendere in cambio dei giovani rossoneri.*



e dove li abbiamo trovati questi 13 milioni???


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS il Milan è più vicino a Cerci, avendo alzato la sua offerta a 13 mln. La richiesta del Toro rimane ferma a 18, però sono in ballo anche dei giovani molto graditi alla squadra di Ventura, come Verdi (in comproprietà proprio con i granata) e Benedicic (ceduto in prestito al Leeds). Sul giocatore ci sarebbero ancora At.Madrid e Monaco, però gli spagnoli per motivi di FF non possono alzare la loro ultima offerta 12 mln + 3 di bonus e i monegaschi sono concentrati su Di Maria. Inzaghi preme moltissimi per il ragazzo ex Viola e Roma e Galliani e Cairo si riincontreranno per trovare una soluzione positiva all'affare.*


Non ci credo manco se mi mostrano l'assegno che abbiamo offerto 18 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se mi mostrano l'assegno che abbiamo offerto 18 milioni.



Ho modificato. I milioni sono 13.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho modificato. I milioni sono 13.



Ah ok. Ma continuo a non crederci


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport, continuano le trattative tra Milan e Torino per Alessio Cerci. Il Milan starebbe pensando ad un prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto, o a qualche contropartita tecnica; ma pare che l'unico giocatore che interessi al Torino sia El Shaarawy, considerato ovviamente incedibile dal Milan. Sta di fatto che il trasferimento di Comi al Milan sembra rientrare nella trattativa.

D'altra parte l'Atletico ha già offerto 14 milioni più Ruben Perez, e ora sarebbe pronto ad un nuovo rilancio per assicurarsi l'attaccante granata.*


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Agosto 2014)

*Cerci non convocato per la partita di EL a Spalato.*

Cessione imminente?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Cerci non convocato per la partita di EL a Spalato.*
> 
> Cessione imminente?



E' gia dell' Atletico, state senza pensieri !


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' gia dell' Atletico, state senza pensieri !



mi parrebbe vero. non mi entusiasma per niente.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

i soldi per i brocchi ci sono sempre a quanto pare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> i soldi per i brocchi ci sono sempre a quanto pare.



Cerci sarebbe brocco? Suvvia!


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cerci sarebbe brocco? Suvvia!


uno che ha fatto la sua prima stagione buona a 27 anni..eddai su.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Agosto 2014)

Cerci non convocato per il preliminare Uefa...


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerci non convocato per il preliminare Uefa...



beh per noi cambierebbe poco il fatto che giochi in europa o no, per l'atletico forse si..


----------



## runner (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS il Milan è più vicino a Cerci, avendo alzato la sua offerta a 13 mln. La richiesta del Toro rimane ferma a 18, però sono in ballo anche dei giovani molto graditi alla squadra di Ventura, come Verdi (in comproprietà proprio con i granata) e Benedicic (ceduto in prestito al Leeds). Sul giocatore ci sarebbero ancora At.Madrid e Monaco, però gli spagnoli per motivi di FF non possono alzare la loro ultima offerta 12 mln + 3 di bonus e i monegaschi sono concentrati su Di Maria. Inzaghi preme moltissimi per il ragazzo ex Viola e Roma e Galliani e Cairo si riincontreranno per trovare una soluzione positiva all'affare.*



se piace a Pippo meglio lui che altri....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Carlo Laudisa sul sito della Gazzetta: Il Milan si avvicina a Cerci. Galliani ora offre 13 mln e Cairo vaglia di prendere in cambio dei giovani rossoneri.*



Se Cairo accetta questa proposta è tanto, chiede 20 milioni noi offriamo 13 milioni mancano 7 milioni, poi dipende dal giocatore se spinge tanto per venire da noi Cairo lo lascia partire vedremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2014)

13 non è male .. Poi Cairo deve tanti di quei piaceri a B che farà lui la chiamata .


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (20 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS il Milan è più vicino a Cerci, avendo alzato la sua offerta a 13 mln. La richiesta del Toro rimane ferma a 18, però sono in ballo anche dei giovani molto graditi alla squadra di Ventura, come Verdi (in comproprietà proprio con i granata) e Benedicic (ceduto in prestito al Leeds). Sul giocatore ci sarebbero ancora At.Madrid e Monaco, però gli spagnoli per motivi di FF non possono alzare la loro ultima offerta 12 mln + 3 di bonus e i monegaschi sono concentrati su Di Maria. Inzaghi preme moltissimi per il ragazzo ex Viola e Roma e Galliani e Cairo si riincontreranno per trovare una soluzione positiva all'affare.*



Diffido sempre dei giocatori che hanno fatto la prima stagione buona della loro vita a 27 anni.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *


ovviamente


----------



## sion (20 Agosto 2014)

va be,milan channel...ne ha dette di vaccate dall'inizio del mercato ad oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



Situazione comica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



Beh certo se non tiriamo fuori i soldi certo che non arriva, se mai dovesse arrivare ovviamente spacciato per super acquisto super sacrificio e solite cose


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



Mi sembra ovvio, dove li troviamo 15 milioni dal nulla?


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



Chiaro, chi glieli chiede 15 milioni a Silvio di punto in bianco?

Zero progettazione, zero pianificazione


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2014)

mi sembra un modo stupido di voler nascondere una trattativa, forse l'unica reale. Daltronde ci sono le foto dell'incontro Galliani - Cairo in versilia.. Pero si tratta sempre di quelli che negano anche il video in cui berlusconi disse che balotelli era una mela marcia, percui..


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Agosto 2014)

A questo punto salvo colpi di coda dell'ultima ora sembra proprio che Cerci arriverà. Gli indizi ci sono.... Nocerino in prestito secco al Toro, Comi riscattato dal Milan, Galliani che a quanto pare è arrivato a offrire 13M... continuo però a temere una cessione eccellente per finanziare l'operazione. Magari un nome che non è stato fatto fino ad ora, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



Beh, normale comincino a spacciarlo per impossibile....Altrimenti poi non possono farlo passare come il colpo del secolo


----------



## runner (20 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, al momento, il passaggio di Cerci al Milan sarebbe abbastanza improbabile. *



secondo me invece hanno già chiuso....

solo che vogliono che sia un colpo ad effetto tra un paio di giorni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Milan e Torino stanno studiando la formula giusta per il passaggio dell'ala granata in rossonero. Si sta discutendo di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. In questo modo il Milan spalmerebbe l'acquisto su due bilanci (2014 e 2015). I rossoneri potrebbero trovare i soldi grazie alla cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool. E la mancata convocazione di Cerci nel preliminare di Europa League confermerebbe che la trattativa è in fase avanzata e non si vogliono correre rischi fisici sul giocatore.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Milan e Torino stanno studiando la formula giusta per il passaggio dell'ala granata in rossonero. Si sta discutendo di un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto. In questo modo il Milan spalmerebbe l'acquisto su due bilanci (2014 e 2015). I rossoneri potrebbero trovare i soldi grazie alla cessione di Balotelli al Liverpool. E la mancata convocazione di Cerci nel preliminare di Europa League confermerebbe che la trattativa è in fase avanzata e non si vogliono correre rischi fisici sul giocatore.*


Mamma mia


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia



Va bene così.
Più risparmiano su Cerci, più possibilità ci sono di arrivare a uno tra Rabiot e Grenier.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Va bene così.
> Più risparmiano su Cerci, più possibilità ci sono di arrivare a uno tra Rabiot e Grenier.



Se, credici....

Dzemaili, Cerci e '' puntiamo su Pazzini che è ancora un top player ''


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Va bene così.
> Più risparmiano su Cerci, più possibilità ci sono di arrivare a uno tra Rabiot e Grenier.


Ma dai su è da iniziò mercato che dici Iturbe, cerci o nomi simili, ma non te ne accorgi che ci stanno semplicemente prendendo per il sedere? OK prendi cerci vendendo balotelli e in attacco chi gioca? Pazzini? Ma va la su


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Va bene così.
> Più risparmiano su Cerci, *più possibilità ci sono di arrivare a uno tra Rabiot e Grenier*.



hahaha magari... Galliani non sa manco chi sono...


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma dai su è da iniziò mercato che dici Iturbe, cerci o nomi simili, ma non te ne accorgi che ci stanno semplicemente prendendo per il sedere? OK prendi cerci vendendo balotelli e in attacco chi gioca? Pazzini? Ma va la su



beh volendo c'é anche Niang che può fare la prima punta, che é il suo ruolo naturale...


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh volendo c'é anche Niang che può fare la prima punta, che é il suo ruolo naturale...



Amelia nelle giovanili faceva la punta, riprendiamolo


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se, credici....
> 
> Dzemaili, Cerci e '' puntiamo su Pazzini che è ancora un top player ''



Più o meno sarà così. E senza la testa matta un centrocampista vero ci serve ancora di più. 
Vediamo se dopo il 12° posto a maggio si leveranno dalle scatole


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Tutti in prestito oneroso e l'anno prossimo avremo 15 di riscatto per robben e 25 per Martinez


----------



## Principe (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*


18 milioni cerci e 20 balotelli ahahahah


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Immagino metteranno l’obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*





Principe ha scritto:


> 18 milioni cerci e 20 balotelli ahahahah


Sarebbe veramente una mossa ridicola.


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2014)

Ma non era Galliani quello che non vendeva se doveva comprare qualcuno?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2014)

> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Ma è chiaro che non viene più,adesso la priorità è il centravanti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Abbiamo Menez, ora ci serve una punta, pensiamo a quella no ?


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



"i giorni del condor" 

che spettacolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*


Come minimo andrebbe preso Cerci ma se al prezzo di Balotelli...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2014)

Come già scritto sopra, ora che il prezzo di Balotelli è stato fatto, Cerci non può essere venduto oltre i 12-13 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Troppi.
Prestito a tre con riscatto a dieci,di più è un furto.


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Menez, ora ci serve una punta, pensiamo a quella no ?



quotone, punta e centrocampista (e magari Taarabt)


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2014)

io scommetterei su Muriel..


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> io scommetterei su Muriel..



sono due anni che straparlano di muriel e sono due anni che non stà dimostrando un bel niente.

mi prendo cerci col prestito, sperando che non sia obbligo di riscatto


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> 18 milioni cerci e 20 balotelli ahahahah


Il primo ha fatto una grande stagione ed è un professionista, il secondo ha fatto una stagione deludente e non è un professionista


----------



## Sir Morris (21 Agosto 2014)

Cerci è un buon giocatore.. desidererei venisse.. ma.. non rinuncerei mai ad un giocatore come Taarabt!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Si pensa di chiudere all'inizio della prossima settimana. Niente contropartite ma piu' facile che la trattativa si chiuda su base di un prestito oneroso a 3 milioni con riscatto fissato a 15.*



Ora con la cessione di Balotelli ovviamente CAiro non farà più sconticini.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora con la cessione di Balotelli ovviamente CAiro non farà più sconticini.



Può anche essere che nell'ultimo incontro si siano messi d'accordo su tutto, una volta ufficializzata la cessione di Balo ci muoviamo e chiudiamo subito


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora con la cessione di Balotelli ovviamente CAiro non farà più sconticini.



Si ma ora nota la quotazione di Balotelli, Cerci non può valere più di 13 milioni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il primo ha fatto una grande stagione ed è un professionista, il secondo ha fatto una stagione deludente e non è un professionista



Guarda che anche Cerci come testa non scherza, sinora è sempre stato il suo limite,
Persino nelle due ottime stagioni con il Torino un paio di volte Ventura lo ha messo fuori squadra per castigo


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che domenica ci sarà un summit tra Cairo e Galliani, probabilmente a Forte dei Marmi, per parlare di Alessio Cerci. 

Il Toro intanto ha già bloccato Ruben Botta, in uscita dall'Inter. 
Prosegue anche l'idea dei granata di prendere in prestito Cristante, fortemente voluto da Ventura. E' una trattativa che può andare in porto a prescindere da quella legata a Cerci, anche se il Milan continua a dichiararlo incedibile. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che domenica ci sarà un summit tra Cairo e Galliani, probabilmente a Forte dei Marmi, per parlare di Alessio Cerci.
> 
> Il Toro intanto ha già bloccato Ruben Botta, in uscita dall'Inter.
> Prosegue anche l'idea dei granata di prendere in prestito Cristante, fortemente voluto da Ventura. E' una trattativa che può andare in porto a prescindere da quella legata a Cerci, anche se il Milan continua a dichiararlo incedibile. *


 
Ma visto che abbiamo solo 20 milioni mi auguro che non li buttano su di lui  io lascerei perdere lui e riprenderei Taarabt più Martinez se si riesce.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che domenica ci sarà un summit tra Cairo e Galliani, probabilmente a Forte dei Marmi, per parlare di Alessio Cerci.
> 
> Il Toro intanto ha già bloccato Ruben Botta, in uscita dall'Inter.
> Prosegue anche l'idea dei granata di prendere in prestito Cristante, fortemente voluto da Ventura. E' una trattativa che può andare in porto a prescindere da quella legata a Cerci, anche se il Milan continua a dichiararlo incedibile. *



Se è per abbassare le pretese sacrificherei Cristante per un anno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*


----------



## walter 22 (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*


Se vogliono Niang cosa aspettano a darglielo. 
Ma poi in tutte queste trattative non si potrebbe infilare pure quel cessaccio di Honda?


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*



questa mi sembra un'offerta molto giusta.

Comunque Nocerino sono convinto chr farà bene al Toro e che in ogni caso l'anno prossimo riusciremo a piazzarlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*



*Cairo su Cerci a Tuttosport:" In questi giorni nessun contatto per Alessio,ma come sapete Galliani aveva altri impegni,il giocatore ha fatto un grande campionato è logico che abbia proposte, piace a diversi club non solo al Milan,se ci sarà una proposta importante non lo bloccheremo di sicuro,ma pure per noi deve essere importante,mancano ancora 8 giorni alla fine del mercato, saremmo felice se rimanesse con noi".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Se vogliono Niang cosa aspettano a darglielo.
> Ma poi in tutte queste trattative non si potrebbe infilare pure quel cessaccio di Honda?



Paradossalmente non possono dare Niang, non abbiamo attaccanti al momento.


----------



## Denni90 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci a Tuttosport:" In questi giorni nessun contatto per Alessio,ma come sapete Galliani aveva altri impegni,il giocatore ha fatto un grande campionato è logico che abbia proposte, piace a diversi club non solo al Milan,se ci sarà una proposta importante non lo bloccheremo di sicuro,ma pure per noi deve essere importante,mancano ancora 8 giorni alla fine del mercato, saremmo felice se rimanesse con noi".*



credo che domenica troveranno l accordo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2014)

*Tuttosport conferma che domani a Forte dei Marmi ci sarà un nuovo incontro fra Adriano Galliani e Urbano Cairo, per parlare di Alessio Cerci. Al summit parteciperà anche Filippo Inzaghi. *


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se è per abbassare le pretese sacrificherei Cristante per un anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*



Soldi + Nocerino + Niang per avere Cerci.... se si riesce a chiudere così (magari per meno di 13M) direi che è un bel colpo.


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*



ma nocerino non è in prestito? che c'entra l'altra meta di nocerino se è tutto del milan??


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa il Milan avrebbe offerto 13M più l'altra metà di Nocerino. Proposto anche Saponara, ma Cairo vorrebbe Niang. Nell'incontro di domani a Forte dei Marmi potrebbero esserci delle novità.*



Non esistono più le comproprietà  che cosa scrive La Stampa??


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non esistono più le comproprietà  che cosa scrive La Stampa??



Non si possono più vendere giocatori in comproprietà, ma ci sono le comproprietà in essere.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

13 + nocerino e niang sarebbe la cosa giusta, tanto niang se arriva un altro esterno non avrà mai spazio, il primo ad entrare sarebbe comunque menez!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si possono più vendere giocatori in comproprietà, ma ci sono le comproprietà in essere.



Nocerino però è in prestito, non in comproprietà. Credo volesse dire questo Underhill.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, dopo una pausa di riflessione, domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro per Cerci.*


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, dopo una pausa di riflessione, domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro per Cerci.*



Secondo me ci siamo


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Nocerino però è in prestito, non in comproprietà. Credo volesse dire questo Underhill.



Nel caso specifico La Stampa ha fatto uno scivolone.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel caso specifico La Stampa ha fatto uno scivolone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



Cairo fa bene a sparare alto se fossero interessati anche altri club... Oggi giornata decisiva, se va prendiamo lui, altrimenti prendiamo il belga.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cairo fa bene a sparare alto se fossero interessati anche altri club... Oggi giornata decisiva, se va prendiamo lui, altrimenti prendiamo il belga.


Ci credi che quasi mi intriga di più il belga e tutti i soldi li userei per la punta ..


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



Cerci a 15 più contropartite è una sola bella grande. Per carità...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credi che quasi mi intriga di più il belga e tutti i soldi li userei per la punta ..



Stessa cosa Lollo... Con la certezza che prima il belga lo valutiamo e poi se fa bene si prende...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me alla fine prendiamo lui. All'estero non se lo fila nessuno,e Cairo ha da tempo messo la mani avanti ("spero che rimanga","non voglio tarpargli le ali"). 
Magari gli molliamo tutto Verdi,Niang e Nocerino.


Io comunque sono tranquillissimo. Alla fine sia lui che il belga sono buoni giocatori.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



Oggi chiudiamo secondo me.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



Oggi si chiude


----------



## Gekyn (24 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credi che quasi mi intriga di più il belga e tutti i soldi li userei per la punta ..



secondo me sarebbe la cosa migliore, farebbe molta di più la differenza una punta forte....
farebbe fare un salto di qualità maggiore un'accoppiata Martinez - Lestienne che Destro - Cerci


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



Non erano state abolite le comproprietà?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cerci a 15 più contropartite è una sola bella grande. Per carità...



Esatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Io cmq non capisco perchè prendere Cerci quando sulle fasce hai El Shaarawy e Menez.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Non erano state abolite le comproprietà?



Verdi è già in comproprietà, deve essere risolta, ma era già in essere prima dell'abolizione. Entro l'anno prossimo deve essere risolta, in un senso o nell'altro, o alle buste.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io cmq non capisco perchè prendere Cerci quando sulle fasce hai El Shaarawy e Menez.




Perché comunque il 4-3-3 è molto dispendioso e loro non possono giocare tutte le partite per novanta minuti,e se uno dei due è stanco/rotto/squalificato devi mettere Niang o Honda sulla fascia.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io cmq non capisco perchè prendere Cerci quando sulle fasce hai El Shaarawy e Menez.



Ottimi titolari... ma poi il vuoto...
Niang, Honda, Saponara... per una ragione o un altra non danno ancora garanzie.

E fosse per me Elsha - Menez - Cerci sarebbero tutti e tre titolari.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché comunque il 4-3-3 è molto dispendioso e loro non possono giocare tutte le partite per novanta minuti,e se uno dei due è stanco/rotto/squalificato devi mettere Niang o Honda sulla fascia.



quello si, ma spendere 20 milioni quando hai pochi soldi é un po un peccato... poi potrebbe ala destra anche saponara volendo..io preferisco spendere più per il centrocampo o per la punta..


----------



## Milo (24 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan ha alzato l'offerta per Cerci : 15 milioni più la metà di Verdi.*



portiamolo a casa almeno lui...

anche se io avrei fatto a 13+niang e non oltre, qualche milione risparmiano e un po' di spazio visto che in quel ruolo ce ne sono troppi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> quello si, ma spendere 20 milioni quando hai pochi soldi é un po un peccato... poi potrebbe ala destra anche saponara volendo..io preferisco spendere più per il centrocampo o per la punta..



Ma infatti credo che non spenderemo mai 20 milioni per Cerci (e onestamente,credo che neanche Cairo spera più di ricavare quella cifra).
Alla fine penso che ci sia un "ballottaggio" tra lui e il belga: prenderemo quello che costa di meno. Se per Cerci accettano un'offerta pidocchiosa tipo 10 milioni più Niang,si prende lui,altrimenti andiamo su Lestienne in prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto.

Io per il centrocampo mi sono rassegnato,a 'sto punto penso che opteremo per qualche soluzione trash,tipo Honda mezzala. 

Saponara credo che non possa fare l'ala destra perché non è un mancino.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma infatti credo che non spenderemo mai 20 milioni per Cerci (e onestamente,credo che neanche Cairo spera più di ricavare quella cifra).
> Alla fine penso che ci sia un "ballottaggio" tra lui e il belga: prenderemo quello che costa di meno. Se per Cerci accettano un'offerta pidocchiosa tipo 10 milioni più Niang,si prende lui,altrimenti andiamo su Lestienne in prestito gratuito con diritto di riscatto.
> 
> Io per il centrocampo mi sono rassegnato,a 'sto punto penso che opteremo per qualche soluzione trash,tipo Honda mezzala.
> ...



Honda mezzala non penso, non mi sembra che Inzaghi l'abbia mai provato in quella posizione, sarebbe da provare.. Saponara non é mancino ma secondo me può giocare ovunque sulla trequarti...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Honda mezzala non penso, non mi sembra che Inzaghi l'abbia mai provato in quella posizione, sarebbe da provare.. Saponara non é mancino ma secondo me può giocare ovunque sulla trequarti...



Saponara credo che o lo terremo a centrocampo o andrà in prestito.


----------



## Robertino (24 Agosto 2014)

A me però dispiacerebbe perdere Verdi così alla leggera... perché non lasciare loro Nocerino? non credo che come cifre siano tanto diversi


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi è il giorno decisivo per Cerci al Milan. In nottata c'è stato un vertice tra Galliani e Inzaghi. *


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi è il giorno decisivo per Cerci al Milan. In nottata c'è stato un vertice tra Galliani e Inzaghi. *



ma io non sono tanto convinto dell'affare...non so perché ma secondo me sarà un flop...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché comunque il 4-3-3 è molto dispendioso e loro non possono giocare tutte le partite per novanta minuti,e se uno dei due è stanco/rotto/squalificato devi mettere Niang o Honda sulla fascia.



Honda a me piace e sta facendo bene. Meglio riprendere Taarabt che spendere 15 milioni minimo per Cercia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ottimi titolari... ma poi il vuoto...
> Niang, Honda, Saponara... per una ragione o un altra non danno ancora garanzie.
> 
> E fosse per me Elsha - Menez - Cerci sarebbero tutti e tre titolari.



E Taarabt?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Honda a me piace e sta facendo bene. Meglio riprendere Taarabt che spendere 15 milioni minimo per Cercia.



Anch'io vorrei Tarkebab,però a quanto pare a Inzaghi non piace.
E sinceramente non capisco nemmeno il motivo per cui Inzaghi ami così tanto Cerci.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi è il giorno decisivo per Cerci al Milan. In nottata c'è stato un vertice tra Galliani e Inzaghi. *



Qua si parla di Cerci

Non incominciamo a tirare fuori altri nomi per favore


----------



## aleslash (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi è il giorno decisivo per Cerci al Milan. In nottata c'è stato un vertice tra Galliani e Inzaghi. *


*Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
*


----------



## Milo (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



un conto è avere un alternativa più economica, un altro è inventare l'ennesima scusa per non spendere un quattrino.

Ma come facciamo a sostenere ancora una società del genere??


----------



## smallball (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi è il giorno decisivo per Cerci al Milan. In nottata c'è stato un vertice tra Galliani e Inzaghi. *



per me entro massimo domani mattina si chiude


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *


Eccala, abbiamo fatto una buona partita e siamo a posto cosi....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



Secondo me Beppe non sa nulla di nulla. Non era quello che ci dava vicini a Torres? 
Dai,magari non vogliono spendere soldi per Cerci,ma non capisco perché dovrebbero rinunciare anche all'altro tizio,che verrebbe in prestito GRATUITO.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



La buona prestazione. Perchè, a parte El Shaarawy, nel resto del Precampionato o non hanno giocato oppure hanno giocato male. Lol, questa "idea" era quotata 1.01.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



Ecco perché dobbiamo prendere Lestienne in prestito, i soldi usiamoli per il centravanti e il centrocampista.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



Comunque, a prescindere da tutto, quello che ogni anno filtra dalla società è la confusione più completa. Nomi a caso, bidoni conclamati, cambi repentini di strategie di mercato dopo aver perso un sacco di tempo. Sinceramente non la tollero più una società così. Non si naviga nemmeno a vista. Non sappiamo nemmeno più come allestire una squadra.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



Abbiamo i soldi per un solo giocatore  byebye centrocampista?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*




A questo punto sarebbe meglio prendere la punta, il centrocampista e Taarabt per sfinimento. A due spicci.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*




te pareva....


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*



Vabbè ciao, quest'anno pausa, non so nemmeno se mi va di aspettare il Primo Settembre. "I tifosi devono fare un atto di fiducia, e saranno premiati" cit. A parte che Pellegatti spesso sa meno di zero, ma comunque sia mi sono stufato.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*



Lo sapevo Dio Santo. Dovevamo continuare a farci piallare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*



Mamma mia


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2014)

Che novità..


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti il Milan avrebbe mollato sia la pista di Cerci che quella di Lestienne per concentrarsi solo sulla punta centrale, date le buone prestazioni di Honda e Menez nelle ultime amichevoli.*



La prestazione di ieri a mercato aperto è stata deleteria lo sapevo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

*Cairo sulla trattativa Milan-Cerci:
"Come andrà il pranzo con Galliani? Non lo so, dipende dall'appetito. Non ho la necessità di vendere Cerci, i conti del Toro sono a posto.
Galliani ha il braccino corto, ma battuta a parte, lui fa i suoi interessi; però Cerci è reduce da due grandi stagioni ed è richiesto anche all'estero."
(gazzetta)*


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2014)

Certo che quando i nostri amici ci chiedono giocatori noi non ci facciamo problemi, magari paghiamo anche l'ingaggio, quando invece siamo noi a chiedere qualcosa invece..


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Agosto 2014)

un 'altro esterno , a quel prezzo poi , farebbe solo confusione.... meglio prendere o lestienne in prestito ( magari si rivela un campione chi lo sa' ) oppure taarabt a due lire e mettere tutti i soldi su una punta che ne abbiamo estremo bisogno.


----------



## ale009 (24 Agosto 2014)

Sinceramente non ho mai capito questa corsa all'esterno, ne abbiamo tanti e solo una competizione. Io punterei su quelli che abbiamo e mi concentrerei su un grande attaccante e un grande centrocampista. Cerci è bravo ma non ti cambia la squadra, le nostre priorità sono altre secondo me.


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, inviato di Sky a Forte dei Marmi, ha detto che tra le idee rossonere nelle ultime ore, ci sarebbe quella di non acquistare più un esterno viste le buone prestazioni di Honda, Menez ed El Shaarawy
> *



#siamoapostocosi, per 2 amichevoli da 45' vinte dopo tantissime perse 

Nel male comunque, se decidono di non spendere i 15mln per Cerci e utilizzarli per una prima punta migliore e un centrocampista può anche andare.. E poi c'è sempre Taarabt che si prende a poco l'ultimo giorno


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

*Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è in corso un nuovo summit tra Galliani ed Inzaghi per il nuovo attaccante. Alle 19, invece, appuntamento con Cairo per parlare di Cerci. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è in corso un nuovo summit tra Galliani ed Inzaghi per il nuovo attaccante. Alle 19, invece, appuntamento con Cairo per parlare di Cerci. *



Momenti cruciali per il nuovo Milan.


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Cairo sulla trattativa Milan-Cerci:
> "Come andrà il pranzo con Galliani? Non lo so, dipende dall'appetito. Non ho la necessità di vendere Cerci, i conti del Toro sono a posto.
> Galliani ha il braccino corto, ma battuta a parte, lui fa i suoi interessi; però Cerci è reduce da due grandi stagioni ed è richiesto anche all'estero."
> (gazzetta)*


Se evitiamo cerci siamo un pezzo avanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è in corso un nuovo summit tra Galliani ed Inzaghi per il nuovo attaccante. Alle 19, invece, appuntamento con Cairo per parlare di Cerci. *





Principe ha scritto:


> Se evitiamo cerci siamo un pezzo avanti.



In teoria avresti anche ragione solo che qui a forza di evitarli tutti, alla fine rimarremo col cero in mano.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Agosto 2014)

Ma quanto prende Cerci al Toro?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.



Da quel che mi ricordo, ma potrei sbagliarmi, dovrebbe essere tipo un dirigente di squadre di minori, tipo da lega pro.


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.



Il punto è che lo sappiamo che più di 25 milioni complessivamente di cartellini non li spenderemo mai perciò se arriva cerci a 13 vuol dire Che arriva Torres in prestito o qualche altro cesso invece ci serve una punta veloce e tecnica da mettere nel mezzo perche Pazzini è improponibile


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.


dirigente per anni dell'atalanta.detto questo con inzaghi stanno discutendo la contro partita tecnica da dare al torino.


----------



## S T B (24 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> dirigente per anni dell'atalanta.detto questo con inzaghi stanno discutendo la contro partita tecnica da dare al torino.



Essien?


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> Essien?



Probabilmente Niang.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.



Niang probabilmente secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> dirigente per anni dell'atalanta.detto questo con inzaghi stanno discutendo la contro partita tecnica da dare al torino.



Fonte?


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fonte?



parere personale.


----------



## Milo (24 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Niang.



sarebbe la soluzione migliore, sono troppi in quel ruolo.

in più darei saponara in prestito all'empoli, cosa che secondo me avverrà nell'ultimo giorno di mercato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Telelombardia Passirani ha detto che stamane Galliani gli ha confidato che Cerci arriverà per 13 mln + più una contropartita tecnica. Non l'ho messa in neretto perchè non conosco il soggetto in questione.



Cerci è la migliore ala destra del campionato, sarei molto contento. Speriamo bene. Poi sotto con il puntero.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

*Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata. 

Gds *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *


Ma si continuiamo coi ritardi e rimandi, tanto il campionato inizia solo il 31 Agosto, c'è ancora tantissimo tempo...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *



1 ora per cedere, 2 mesi per compare


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *



Ridicoli


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *



Ma si, che rinviino sempre. Tanto è necessario e doveroso fare gli acquisti il 2 settembre. Chissenefrega della Lazio il 31.....


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *



Galliani avrà sicuramente altro da fare.... a Forte di Marmi ci sono tante attività extra calcistiche.... RIDICOLO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma si, che rinviino sempre. Tanto è necessario e doveroso fare gli acquisti il 2 settembre. Chissenefrega della Lazio il 31.....



Che poi il bello è che, per noi la prima partita in casa è sempre fondamentale. Se la vinciamo, la stagione è buona. Se la pareggiamo o perdiamo, invece...

Ed è una REGOLA, non una mera statistica.


----------



## aleslash (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *


Ahahaha puntualmente ogni volta che c'è un incontro di mercato per Cerci il signor Ruiu scrive su twitter "ale ale ale" e puntualmente l'incontro salta sempre
PS:Ridicoli


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Galliani avrà sicuramente altro da fare.... a Forte di Marmi ci sono tante attività extra calcistiche.... RIDICOLO!!!!!!!!!!!



Mi sa che è Cairo che ha rinviato.
Se il rinvio è dettato da una strategia di Cairo (e non per affari urgenti o motivi personali), da un suo punto di vista ha senso.
Aspetta di vedere quanto spende il Milan per la prima punta e per i centrocampisti che dovrebbero arrivare, e poi a quel punto fisserebbe un prezzo definitivo per Cerci.
Dal canto suo, il Milan vuole fare esattamente così per arrivare a dire a Cairo che ilbudget rimanente per Cerci è tot e oltre non si va.
Cairo forse spera che il Milan prenda Dzemaili, Rabiot e Torres con prestiti con diritto di riscatto, quindi senza pagare nulla nell'immediato, in modo tale che lui possa chiedere 20 milioni per Cerci.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Doccia fredda per Cerci. Telefonata tra Cairo e Galliani, si va verso il rinvio dell'incontro che era in programma in serata.
> 
> Gds *



Dio mio... Ridicoli al massim.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2014)

Se Cairo non si ammorbidisce Cerci non va da nessuna parte, a 20 sacchi non lo prende nessuno, manco Simeone


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Agosto 2014)

Io proprio non riesco a capire cosa passa nella testa di Galliani e soprattutto di Inzaghi,che è stato pure calciatore.
Non la capisco proprio sta fissa di bruciare 13/15 milioni del cash che abbiamo a disposizione per coprire con Cerci un ruolo in cui comunque ce la potremmo cavare con Menez, quando risulta chiaro che tale operazione brucerebbe la possibilità di fare i due innesti realmente necessari che sono un centravanti di livello e un centrocampista almeno sufficientemente tecnico?
Ma veramente questi vogliono restare con il centrocampo scarsissimo che ci ritroviamo, e in cui tra l'altro mancherà anche Montolivo? oppure magari prendere Cerci un centrocampista decente e rinunciare al centravanti di livello?
Incompetenza pura o pazzia.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Io proprio non riesco a capire cosa passa nella testa di Galliani e soprattutto di Inzaghi,che è stato pure calciatore.
> Non la capisco proprio sta fissa di bruciare 13/15 milioni del cash che abbiamo a disposizione per coprire con Cerci un ruolo in cui comunque ce la potremmo cavare con Menez, quando risulta chiaro che tale operazione brucerebbe la possibilità di fare i due innesti realmente necessari che sono un centravanti di livello e un centrocampista almeno sufficientemente tecnico?
> Ma veramente questi vogliono restare con il centrocampo scarsissimo che ci ritroviamo, e in cui tra l'altro mancherà anche Montolivo? oppure magari prendere Cerci un centrocampista decente e rinunciare al centrocampista di livello?
> Incompetenza pura o pazzia.



secondo me, é proprio perché c'é Montolivo che non voglio prendere un centrocampista bravo.... pensano che sia il fenomeno che ci serve...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me, é proprio perché c'é Montolivo che non voglio prendere un centrocampista bravo.... pensano che sia il fenomeno che ci serve...



Ma anche se pensano davvero questa cosa sapranno benissimo che per la prossima stagione Montolivo puoi anche depennarlo...rientrerà in campo a dicembre-gennaio, 2 mesi per tornare in forma ed arrivi a Marzo...e per la prima metà del campionato giocheremmo col trio delle meraviglie Muntari-De Jong-Poli!!! Perchè tanto scordatevi che punteranno su Cristante titolare (scommessa che andrebbe comunque verificata).
Brividi al sol pensiero


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che poi il bello è che, per noi la prima partita in casa è sempre fondamentale. Se la vinciamo, la stagione è buona. Se la pareggiamo o perdiamo, invece...
> 
> Ed è una REGOLA, non una mera statistica.



Beh, se non sbaglio vincemmo una prima in casa con la Lazio con gol di Oliveira e......


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



perché no, ma chi prendiamo al posto di Pazzini?? avessimo Paloschi!


----------



## smallball (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



da fare al volo...


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> perché no, ma chi prendiamo al posto di Pazzini?? avessimo Paloschi!



Probabilmente Pandev  può giocare anche da punta centrale.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Pandev  può giocare anche da punta centrale.



pandev panchinaro non mi darebbe fastidio... forse meglio di Pazzini..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Pazzini prende troppo, anche se si abbassasse l'ingaggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



dove si firma ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



Al volo anche se il sostituto fosse Pandev, che forse è addirittura più forte,

però io preferirei Paloschi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (25 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Al volo anche se il sostituto fosse Pandev, che forse è addirittura più forte,
> 
> però io preferirei Paloschi



Ma Pandev mica è una prima punta... 
Cedendo Pazzini devi poi andare a cercare 2 prime punte vere, mettiamo anche che alla fine prendano Destro, ne serve comunque un altra.
Siamo veramente allo sbando...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma Pandev mica è una prima punta...
> Cedendo Pazzini devi poi andare a cercare 2 prime punte vere, mettiamo anche che alla fine prendano Destro, ne serve comunque un altra.
> Siamo veramente allo sbando...



Pandev è incostante come tutti gli slavi, forse anche bollito, ma ha numeri che Pazzini si sogna.

Di tanto in tanto ha fatto anche la 1° punta, ovviamente dovrebbe essere la riserva di qualcuno veramente forte


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma Pandev mica è una prima punta...
> Cedendo Pazzini devi poi andare a cercare 2 prime punte vere, mettiamo anche che alla fine prendano Destro, ne serve comunque un altra.
> Siamo veramente allo sbando...



Alla fine sostituire Pazzini non è un problema, si tratta di prendere una riserva. Ho letto che Damiao lo danno via in prestito, per me va bene anche lui per la panchina.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Troppe cose da mettere insieme il ragionier Galliani nun gliela fa...


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



Così a una meno di una settimana dall'inizio del campionato ci ritroveremmo con Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy e zero attaccanti puri. Fossimo una società seria si potrebbe anche aver fiducia ma qui mi sembra chiaro che regni la disorganizzazione più totale. D'altronde, oltre alla tirchiaggine del Berlusca, il male più grande del Milan è sempre stato il voler navigare a vista.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alla fine sostituire Pazzini non è un problema, si tratta di prendere una riserva. Ho letto che Damiao lo danno via in prestito, per me va bene anche lui per la panchina.



Mi sembra un'inutile complicazione negli ultime ore di mercato.
Senza spendere non si trova un'alternativa migliore di Pazzini, e non mi azzarderei a scendere ancora di qualità... secondo me quest'anno Pazzini il campo lo vedrà molto spesso.
La soluzione Pandev prima punta non mi convince proprio invece, ma sarei felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Denni90 (25 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Così a una meno di una settimana dall'inizio del campionato ci ritroveremmo con Cerci, Menez, El Shaarawy e zero attaccanti puri. Fossimo una società seria si potrebbe anche aver fiducia ma qui mi sembra chiaro che regni la disorganizzazione più totale. D'altronde, oltre alla tirchiaggine del Berlusca, il male più grande del Milan è sempre stato il voler navigare a vista.



con questo scambio però avremmo il tanto desiderato mancino che gioca sulla destra e avremmo soldi da spendere a centrocampo e per la prima punta... secondo me nn è male con idea


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Punta di riserva Borriello, la Roma fa un monumento a chi se lo piglia e al momento vale poco meno di Pazzini.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> con questo scambio però avremmo il tanto desiderato mancino che gioca sulla destra e *avremmo* soldi da spendere a centrocampo e per la prima punta... secondo me nn è male con idea



Sono d'accordo, il fatto però è che è tutta l'estate che andiamo avanti a suon di condizionali. Non resta che sperare, anche se si sa che chi vive sperando muore c..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



Si potrebbe fare. Perchè Pandev secondo me alla fine arriva facile.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2014)

Uno scambio cerci/pazzini lo farei al volo, una riserva si può prende chiunque in prestito


----------



## Denni90 (25 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, il fatto però è che è tutta l'estate che andiamo avanti a suon di condizionali. Non resta che sperare, anche se si sa che chi vive sperando muore c..



la cosa positiva di adesso è che manca solo una settimana alla chiusura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva di adesso è che manca solo una settimana alla chiusura



E quello sta a Forte dei Marmi a farsi le docce ghiacciate.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2014)

Cerci Pazzini sarebbe un buon affare, certo è che Galliani merita un premio per il dirigente piu scemo del pianeta, cede Pazzini e va alla ricerca del sostituito dopo aver regalato Matri e Paloschi  grande programmazione


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2014)

che trà l'altro per me sarebbe un colpo anche per il torino, avrebbe subito una punta senza cercarla e per loro è un grande colpo!

Pazzini-Quagliarella possono dare tanto insieme secondo me


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*




.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Agosto 2014)

non avrebbe senso, siamo gia pieni di esterni...poi alla fine arrivera anche taraabt
quando mai tuttosport ne azzecca una


----------



## Principe (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Ci dobbiamo anche pensare ? Sbolognare Pazzini sarebbe un sogno e di prime punte ne basta una forte che sappia giocare a calcio .


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



si potrebbe anche fare ma per poi andare a prendere pandev ? mah...


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



E' tanto se troviamo un centravanti, dove ne troviamo due?! Pazzini non credo proprio si muova, oltretutto ha un ingaggio altissimo per il Toro


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*




significa che Niang non lo hanno voluto 

sarebbe una operazione sensata... mi chiedo ancora perché non abbiamo riscattato il Paloschino per tenerlo almeno come riserva... invece di improvvisare la ricerca di due punte adesso...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> significa che Niang non lo hanno voluto
> 
> sarebbe una operazione sensata... mi chiedo ancora perché non abbiamo riscattato il Paloschino per tenerlo almeno come riserva... invece di improvvisare la ricerca di due punte adesso...



con i 4 mln di paloschi ci abbiamo riscattato rami o poli.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' tanto se troviamo un centravanti, dove ne troviamo due?! Pazzini non credo proprio si muova, oltretutto ha un ingaggio altissimo per il Toro


senza punte sarebbe il colmo, insomma pippo da prima punta PURA che fa giocare la sua squadra senza una vera punta.

finiremmo per giocare tutte le partite con lo stesso "stile" tenuto contro il sassuolo : honda-menez-el shaarawy

mi pare facesse una cosa simile il barcellona con fabregas


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> senza punte sarebbe il colmo, insomma pippo da prima punta PURA che fa giocare la sua squadra senza una vera punta.
> 
> finiremmo per giocare tutte le partite con lo stesso "stile" tenuto contro il sassuolo : honda-menez-el shaarawy
> 
> mi pare facesse una cosa simile il barcellona con fabregas



Più che con Fabregas diciamo che lo faceva con un altro centrocampo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che con Fabregas diciamo che lo faceva con un altro centrocampo.


ah vabè se è per questo con essien muntari poli dormo sonni tranquilli ;D


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> 13 mln se mettevamo verdi o un altro giovane, con pazzini il conguaglio si dimezza come minimo, ma anche a 4-5 mln!



Non sono d'accordo. Pazzini per me considerato età e stipendio varrà 4-5 mln. Se Cerci vale 15-18 a prezzo pieno vuol dire che 12-13 cash bisogna darglieli. Amche perchè il Torino senza Cerci non dico che rischia la B ma è pochissima cosa.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Pazzini per me considerato età e stipendio varrà 4-5 mln. Se Cerci vale 15-18 a prezzo pieno vuol dire che 12-13 cash bisogna darglieli. Amche perchè il Torino senza Cerci non dico che rischia la B ma è pochissima cosa.



Pazzini prende 3,5...per andare al Toro dovrebbe oltre dimezzarsi l'ingaggio, vi pare plausibile? Ma già dubito fortemente accetti la destinazione


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pazzini prende 3,5...per andare al Toro dovrebbe oltre dimezzarsi l'ingaggio, vi pare plausibile? Ma già dubito fortemente accetti la destinazione



Prende 2,7. Ovviamente il Toro non gli quei soldi, ma considera che gli rimane un anno da noi. Magari può spalmare, ecco a 1 mln e qualcosa è già fattibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Milan e Toro avrebbero pensato ad un'altra soluzione per chiudere l'operazione: scambio Cerci-Pazzini (in scadenza 2015), più conguaglio al Toro. In quel caso il Milan dovrebbe cercare due punte centrali, cedendo l'unica in rosa rimasta.*



Una cosa troppo intelligente per essere vera


La riserva la farebbe Niang comunque, giustamente


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *


----------



## Principe (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



A Milan Channel erano stati chiari l'ala sarebbe arrivata solo in caso fosse saltato torres.


----------



## aleslash (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



Dov'è ruiu?!?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



Ehhhh ma se Galliani se ne va, come facciamo senza la sua rete di conoscenze e amici?? Sbrotfl


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



Gli unici decenti se ne vanno e ci rimangono solo i cessi. Che didastro Gallini quest'estate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2014)

> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League.


Tuttosport.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



Andare a spendere quella cifra meglio cosi.


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2014)

bene cosi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *


----------



## Ale (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *


ahahah solo wenger poteva arrivare a tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *



quindi ? si torna su taarabt o lestienne ?


----------



## Hammer (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *



Wenger SBROTFL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *



Wenger ti voglio bene.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *



E ci prestano Cambell? 

Non vedo Cerci dove potrebbe giocare sinceramente, farebbe tanta tanta panchina


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, l'Arsenal vorrebbe acquistare Cerci. *



Se una squadra estera (premier e liga) volesse cerci, l'avrebbe già preso. Buttano soldi e poi fanno gli speculatori su 15M? bha
Comunque ora è chiaro come la nostra società continui a riempirci di false promesse per nascondere l'evidente verità.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal sito di Tuttosport (di proprietà di Cairo) è saltato l'affare Cerci. Il Torino, ora, lo venderà in Premier League. *





Jino ha scritto:


> E ci prestano Cambell?



Campbell al centro Niang in panchina, con Lestienne ed El Sha a colmare i vuoti di memoria di Menez in cui si dimentica di essere un calciatore forte, con Honda comodo in panca e abbiamo un attacco con media di 24 anni più o meno e "quest'anno vinciamo tuto" (cit. Re Ibra )


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2014)

*Cairo:"Cerci? I veri acquirenti sono all'estero".*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Cerci? I veri acquirenti sono all'estero".*



Ecco qui per chi ha creduto fino ad oggi alle balle che ci hanno propinato per mesi .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Cerci? I veri acquirenti sono all'estero".*



A sto punto penso si possa anche chiudere il Topic


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Agosto 2014)

Per me le balle le racconta anche Cairo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Cerci? I veri acquirenti sono all'estero".*



La cosa importante è che se ne vada, se resta è un suicidio per il Torino 0 motivazioni, 0 voglia ecc.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Per me le balle le racconta anche Cairo...



Non credo sinceramente, qualche squadra estera interessata ci sarà che poi cerca di spingere il Milan ad lazare l'offerta è probabile.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> A sto punto penso si possa anche chiudere il Topic



forse anche tutta la sezione Calciomercato


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2014)

Se mollano Cerci per Lestienne va bene.
Se mollano per Cerci per nessuno...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2014)

*Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



Se pure lui si riduce a fare le battute è la fine.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



Tradotto: non ci sono soldi.

Ma allora cosa diamine tratti? Cosa diamine crei i tuoi circi con i tuoi amici giornalisti? Itube, Cerci, Griezman, Dougla Costa.. ecc.. tutti nomi tirati fuori tanto per fare.


----------



## Principe (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



Vai a nasconderti Altrimenti ti tiro fuori tutti I soldi Che hai buttato negli ultimi 2 anni , sei una sciagura.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tradotto: non ci sono soldi.
> 
> Ma allora cosa diamine tratti? Cosa diamine crei i tuoi circi con i tuoi amici giornalisti? Itube, Cerci, Griezman, Dougla Costa.. ecc.. tutti nomi tirati fuori tanto per fare.



Mah forse si illudeva anche lui che tirasse fuori i soldi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



quando si trattava di arricchire gli amichetti procuratori li il braccio era lungo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tradotto: non ci sono soldi.
> 
> Ma allora cosa diamine tratti? Cosa diamine crei i tuoi circi con i tuoi amici giornalisti? Itube, Cerci, Griezman, Dougla Costa.. ecc.. tutti nomi tirati fuori tanto per fare.



probabilmente Silvio aveva detto di usare il budget delle cessioni e poi, come spesso accade, ha cambiato idea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



A dir poco inquietante


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



Bhe, penso che possiamo chiudere la sezione calciomercato a questo punto.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se pure lui si riduce a fare le battute è la fine.



Questa frase implica che il Gallo sarebbe solito mantenere compostezza e non cadere mai nel ridicolo con allucinanti dichiarazioni


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa frase implica che il Gallo è solito mantenere compostezza e non cadere mai nel ridicolo con allucinanti dichiarazioni



No quella frase implica il fatto che di solito le allucinanti dichiarazioni le fa per tirare acqua al suo mulino.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No quella frase implica il fatto che di solito le allucinanti dichiarazioni le fa per tirare acqua al suo mulino.



Beh lo fa anche adesso, seppur molto implicitamente ha fatto capire che è tutta colpa del suo onnipotente padrone. Se non ci sono manco più i soldi per comprare la carta igienica a Milanello lui può farci ben poco.


----------



## aleslash (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*


 qua siamo oltre che alla frutta, molto oltre


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Cairo dice che ho il braccino corto? Di questi tempi non ho proprio il braccio".*



Pensa sky che gli sgancia un centinaio di milioni l'anno per tirar su questo spettacolo.
Ah ma adesso costruiamo lo stadio nuovo.....


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

*Intanto Cerci, come riporta il sito ufficiale granata, è ancora fuori dai convocati per il ritorno d'Europa League. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2014)

ma ci rendiamo conto 28 PAGINE di nulla ... non è mai esistita questa trattativa.. 

il milan non ho SOLDI... zero NISBA ..NADA.... fumo negli occhi per Cerci martinez.. ecc ecc ...schifo più totale .


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma ci rendiamo conto 28 PAGINE di nulla ... non è mai esistita questa trattativa..



Ci stiamo evolvendo... per Fabregas raggiungemmo quasi quota 300


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Intanto Cerci, come riporta il sito ufficiale granata, è ancora fuori dai convocati per il ritorno d'Europa League. *



*Secondo Mundo Deportivo L'atletico Madrid è tornato a farsi sotto per Cerci, dopo le cessioni partirà l'assalto all'esterno l'alternativa all'italiano è Shaqiri.*


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo evolvendo... per Fabregas raggiungemmo quasi quota 300



Quelli erano topic unici. Ora ne viene aperto quasi uno al giorno.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mundo Deportivo L'atletico Madrid è tornato a farsi sotto per Cerci, dopo le cessioni partirà l'assalto all'esterno l'alternativa all'italiano è Shaqiri.*



.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Intanto Cerci, come riporta il sito ufficiale granata, è ancora fuori dai convocati per il ritorno d'Europa League. *



Ve beh, è solo per non bruciarsi eventuali acquirenti.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Mundo Deportivo L'atletico Madrid è tornato a farsi sotto per Cerci, dopo le cessioni partirà l'assalto all'esterno l'alternativa all'italiano è Shaqiri.*



va bene, direi che per quanto ci riguarda, il discorso cerci è chiuso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo di chiudere al più presto questo topic.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

si potrebbe anche chiudere il topic, ormai é più che sicuro che non verrà da noi...


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2014)

Io credo che se Cerci rimane al Torino fino al 1 settembre...un tentativo sarà fatto!!


----------



## 666psycho (28 Agosto 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se Cerci rimane al Torino fino al 1 settembre...un tentativo sarà fatto!!




non so come fai ancora a sperarlo... ma come si usa dire, la speranza é l'ultima a morire...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Agosto 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se Cerci rimane al Torino fino al 1 settembre...un tentativo sarà fatto!!



Da quello che si e' capito in questi ultimi giorni,si cercano solo giocatori da prendere in prestito,quindi la vedo dura,almeno che Cairo non lo metta proprio a prezzo di saldo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se Cerci rimane al Torino fino al 1 settembre...un tentativo sarà fatto!!



Sono dello stesso parere, anche se io stesso non ho la più pallida idea del perchè di questo mio ottimismo su Cerci.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se Cerci rimane al Torino fino al 1 settembre...un tentativo sarà fatto!!



Ma tanto, senza soldi non si va da nessuna parta. Cairo ha detto che Galliani ha il braccino corto, di risposta gli è stato detto che non ha proprio il braccio. 

Fai te...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

*Cairo su Cerci:" Il giocatore ha chiesto di andare via quindi la cessione è ancora possibile, mancano 4 giorni vediamo, il mio desiderio è tenerlo vediamo se troviamo un punto di incontro che vada bene a tutte le parti,ho dato la mia disponibilità a cederlo ad offerte congrue al suo valore, con il Milan tutto chiuso ci sono stati dei puor parler."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:" Il giocatore ha chiesto di andare via quindi la cessione è ancora possibile, mancano 4 giorni vediamo, il mio desiderio è tenerlo vediamo se troviamo un punto di incontro che vada bene a tutte le parti,ho dato la mia disponibilità a cederlo ad offerte congrue al suo valore, con il Milan tutto chiuso ci sono stati dei pour parler."*



Per me si potrebbe anche chiudere la discussione vedete voi @Tifo'o @Admin


----------

